# Smoke pistol smoke generator



## junebugg (Jul 7, 2010)

Has anyone used the smoke pistol smoke generator with the masterbuilt 40 glass view smoker or any other electric smoker? Been thinking about getting one, but I need some input before buyin it. Wood chips don't give me as much smoke flavor as I want in my ribs. I'm new to the electric smoker. I'm old school and have a horizon smoker that works great, I just got lazy and wanted to try something new.


----------



## stephenh (Jul 27, 2010)

My personal opinion is go for the Smoke Daddy instead.  The Smoke Pistol requires you to purchase cartridges from them for it to work.  The Smoke Daddy can use pellets (purchased from them or any other source) as well as chips or chunks which are more readily available.  I just got the Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" for my MES 30",   I could have gotten a smaller model, but I wanted the longer smoke time and the ability to load chunks for the model I got as opposed to just pellets or chips for the smaller models.

I also did a modification to use the chip loader to mount it.  I am waiting for the moderator to release the message with the details (I'm new enough that it went into the waiting queue instead of being posted directly).


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 27, 2010)

The smoke pistol cartridges use pellets also. They give good smoke when everything is working right... I had a problem with the pellets as they would not continue to burn. Then I got a GOSM big block...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2010)

Why not try out one of the New A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS, a lot of us here have them and they work great, they are cheaper than either of the ones previously mentioned and use sawdust which is cheap and goes a long way.  If you do a search for A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS you should come up with a bunch of posts showing it in use.

I have the 6X6 version and am in the process of getting the 6X8 version.

These are truly the easiest and best way to go, no need to do any modifications to your smoker to use them either.

Check them out here:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/index.html

Here are a couple of You Tube Reviews...


----------



## txmike (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the 6x8 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, I use it for the 1st time last Saturday. I love this thing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2010)

REMOVED BY *BEER-B-Q* BECAUSE OF *DUPLICATE POST*


----------



## bigmvm (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the 6x8 version of the a-maze-n-smoker. I have used it several times and it works very well in my 30" MES. No modifications necessary. I just fashioned a drip pan out of aluminum foil and put it in the bottom of the MES, in place of the original drip pan and put the a-maze-n-smoker in it. He has lots of different types of sawdust to choose from, too.


----------



## bbqfarmer (Nov 19, 2011)

The SmokePistol works great on the Masterbuilt.  I didn't like the Smokedaddy because the tube gets too gummy and the wood clogs up.  That is why the SmokePisol uses cartridges.  You get a fresh clean start each time you use it.

The only problem with the Masterbuilt is that it doesn't smoke well.  All you have to do is remove the chip pan from the side and the chip pan inside the unit then place the SmokePistol on a 4 x 4 block of wood right up against the side of the Masterbuilt.  There is a little gap on the sides but the SmokePistol hang plate almost covers the big hole completely.  I have been using this setup for some time and it is GREAT.  The absolute BEST smoker combination there is.  You can control the heat and the smoke and both are consistent.  The Masterbuilt has a digital thermostat to control the temp and the SmokePistol has an electronic control to regulate the smoke output.  It works so well the SmokePistol people have a adapter unit

You can use this for both hot or cold smoking with the SmokePistol because you don't have to turn on the Masterbuilt to make the smoke.  Just start the SmokePistol.  You can also put ice inside the Masterbuilt if it is hot outside and it is insulated so it is like an ice box.  GREAT COMBINATION!


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

The only one to have is Todds AMAZNPS...You do not need anything else....And the VERY BEST is also he cheapest !!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

Roller said:


> The only one to have is Todds AMAZNPS...You do not need anything else....And the VERY BEST is also he cheapest !!!!!




X2


----------



## vernski (Nov 20, 2011)

They all have various problems, with the smoke pistol you have to keep the cartridges warm & dry. Don't store outside then they will take on humidity and be hard to lite and won't burn well. Just my two cents worth...Vernski


----------



## YoderGuy (Nov 20, 2011)

URL does not work for me.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree- the AmazNSmoker is the only way to go.


----------



## gratefuldude (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Smoking Pistol that I bought to use with my La Caja China.  It worked awesome the first time, but after that.......well, I was disappointed.  I'm thinking of getting the Amazing now.


----------



## vortreker (Nov 22, 2011)

*Same experience here on the Smoke Pistol. Bought the Ama-z-in smoker and love it. Pistol works great one or two times--after that I have to use a drill to get the gunk out of the nozzle. *

*The Ama-z-in will let you mix pellets the pistol does not. *

*I just smoked a ham with a mixture of hickory-cherry and apple---mmmm-good!*

*I know--"no picture and it didn't happen"       I'm learning.*


----------



## stigfab4 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got a caja china cooker for Christmas. In regard to the smoke pistol, I haven't heard how you get the smoke in the box...you can't put the whole thing in the oven, right? Do you need to drill a hole in the side of the cooker?


----------



## hibobm (Dec 26, 2011)

How does the A-Maze-N-Smoker work on the Masterbuilt Propane XL or on Propane in general?  I just got the XL and would love to find a way to cold smoke.


----------



## domapoi (Dec 26, 2011)

In my opinion the only thing to use for cold smoking is either the AMNS.. They should and would work with any smoker in the world as long as it has some ventilation to allow the dust to burn. Heck the AMNS will work with just a cardboard box covering over the top of it, not the most effective for keeping out bugs and such but as long as the AMNS can breath it does not matter what it is in it will cold smoke whatever is inside the box/smoker etc. etc! Again that is only my humble opinion.


----------



## rocknrolldad55 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a smoke pistol and cannot keep it lit. My buddy who is a machinest built me a couple amns . If the one you guys are buying burns like the ones he built me they are the only thing to have. Works awesome in my Mes30.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 27, 2011)

Not to talk you out of getting a smoke generator, but I thought I would let you know that you can modify the existing small tray setup by cutting out the extra piece of metal between the heating element and the wood tray. The below link explains this mod in greater detail. I use an AMNPS mostly (great product), but it is good to have the small chip tray working well for the times it is just easier to use for short smokes and such. There is also a retrofit kit available that does not have the extra piece of metal blocking the heat and also has a larger tray.

I got the AMNS before AMNPS existed, so now I have both boxes. If I had to choose only one, I would get the AMNPS because it can use both pellets and dust. Also, when  using dust I think the AMNPS works better than the AMNS for hot smokes. I found that the angled dividers in the AMNPS is more effective at preventing the burn from jumping rows and the dust seems to burn better (more air from the sides possibly). Just my thoughts....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rade-kit-inspired-mod-with-q-view#post_640611


----------



## gbguy71 (Dec 27, 2011)

The [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]AMNPS looks very interesting.  I'm curious if you could use chips in it, or a mix of chips/dust/pellets?  (Always looking for cheaper ways to do things [/color]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  )[/color]


----------



## domapoi (Dec 27, 2011)

If you have a MastertBuilt with a small chip tray don't bother to do the mod to cut out the plate between the heat element and the chip tray. Just contact MasterBuilt and have them send you the free upgrade to convert it to the bigger tray. This provides the shelf the tray slides into that does not have the bottom plate.


----------



## volcanowatcher (Dec 28, 2011)

I have just bought the AMNS 6X6 version and I love it.  The first time I smoked butter, cheese, almonds and oatmeal (my grandson's request) and they didn't even reach room temperature. I at first had a little trouble lighting it up, but it was just a need to get used to the lighting method.  I put it into my Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal Smoker and it performed really well.  I highly recommend these products for those who want to get into cold smoking.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a Bradley smoke generator on mine.

  













DSC_0081.jpg



__ xxlt250rxx
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## putcz (Nov 12, 2012)

I have tried the smoke pistol and was not at all happy with it, could never keep it going. I purchased the cold smoking attachment that MES makes and that works real well. That is all I use now as it smokes for a much longer period of time 5hours plus and can be used for hot or cold smoking. Well worth the fifty bucks. Just use the attachment for smoke and the MES for temp control.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 12, 2012)

Drop the pistol and the daddy at the dump and go with the AMZNS


----------



## daricksta (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS). Not only is it a great product, Todd Johnson (inventer and company owner) provides the best customer service there is. I own the MES 30 and I've used wood chips and the AMNPS and by far prefer the latter. With wood chips, I'm re-stocking the wood chip loader every 20-30 minutes. With the AMNPS, I can get 6 hours of smoke if I want. There have been a couple of times it went out and I had to re-light it. Todd's advice was to stop using the water bowl. I followed his advice and the last two times I used his smoker I had pellets in the tray left over for a future smoke. His wood pellets are also outstanding.


----------



## rickyldd (Nov 12, 2012)

BBQFarmer said:


> If you have a Masterbuilt smoker the greatest thing for it is the Smokepistol.  You then have a HOT and COLD smoker and you can't do that with anything else.  There has been such demand for it that the SmokePistol people now make a quick adapter to just put the Smokepistol on the side of the Masterbuilt and you are going. An electric, insulated smoker with a thermostat and a continous, adjustable smoke source blowing out cold smoke.  The combination is great for hot smoking, cold smoking or starting with cold smoking then turn on the heat and hot smoke.  That is what I do with salmon.  I cold smoke for 3 hours and then turn on the heat to 170F and hot smoke for 45 minutes.  There are lots of people out there trying to sell junk but you cannot beat this combination and anyone that says something different hasn't tried it.


I do that with my new A-MAZE-N pellet smoker


----------



## russg (Nov 13, 2012)

Roller said:


> The only one to have is Todds AMAZNPS...You do not need anything else....And the VERY BEST is also he cheapest !!!!!


DITTO for the AMPNS!!!


----------



## brandx35 (Nov 19, 2012)

I gave my smoke pistol away quite a while back. I kept on having to many problems keeping those cartridges burning. It wasn't worth the aggravation. I was hoping it would be a solution for controlled cold smoking. It never happened!


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

brandx35 said:


> I gave my smoke pistol away quite a while back. I kept on having to many problems keeping those cartridges burning. It wasn't worth the aggravation. I was hoping it would be a solution for controlled cold smoking. It never happened!


I took mine apart. When you see how it's built, you wonder how it can be expected to operate as advertised. Ditto with Grill Kicker.


----------



## aland (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought 1 and it was ok the 1st time. I called them about the problems and got ahold  of a guy named Paul. Pretty much got the run around. Told me he used it all the time and tried to make me think it was me. I feel I wasted my money. I've got the AMPS and Bought the 18" tube. With the pistol, I had to keep jacking with it. My dad told once you get out of school every lesson you learn will cost you money. Again Dad was right cos that lesson cost me. I WOULD NOT reccommend  the pistol!!!!!! Very dissatisfied!


----------



## flareside92 (Nov 19, 2012)

I purchased a smoke pistol and mounted it on my Smoke Hollow electric. It was ok but I always seemed to have issues with it but mostly because of inexperience and stubbornness.

After joining the SMF I found out about the A-MAZE-N smoker and figured I would give it a shot.

I was hooked immediately and have used it ever since.

I would highly recommend it and the best part is the customer service, not to mention the number of people on this forum that use it.


----------



## aland (Nov 19, 2012)

It was  not because of your inexperience. It is a piece of junk! I've had the same troubles and Paul tried to make me think it was me! Salesmen- I mean marketing engineers!


----------



## roddy (Nov 20, 2012)

Go with Todd's Pellets smokers and pellets. You will not go wrong. I'm new to smoking but theses items have been a godsend for me. They really make smoking so much more fun.


----------

